# Kawasaki hedge trimmer



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a leak in my plastic fuek tank, it is a crack. Is there something that will seal this crack. The trimmer is a Kawasaki TF-22 It also has TMC power equip. Model PHT-3550. Is there a chance I can find a used tank, or where I might find new parts. Thanks Stan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know where you might find a used tank, but any Kawasaki dealer should be able to oder the tank for you, and most Lesco dealers handle Kawasaki parts.
You can find part numbers at http://www.buykawpower.com/kmcb2c/Menu?action=CATALOGB2B&chID=264292&elementType=1&historyDepth=-1


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

most john deere dealers can get kawi 2/stoke parts deere has gone kawi-crazy most trimmers and blowers and hedge trimmers of decent quality are kawi in deere yellow 
but the [entry level]units are homeliteand still where green good luck


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

None of the glues or epoxys will stick to the plastic, you need to weld it using a pencil type soldering iron. First drain the tank and leave the lid off for a day to let fumes evaporate. Find some plastic that is of similar type to the tank some spray paint can lids, plastic scrapers, etc. then cut yourself some thin strips(these are your welding rods). Test a lit match to the open fuel tank to insure all vapors are gone. Now,using the soldering iron, just beyond the end of the crack, start the weld buy making a small pool about 1/8 wider than the crack melting the tank and your welding strip at the same time keeping a small circular motion as you move down the crack, take your time, you do not want to just melt the welding rod, the 2 plastics have to mix. When you have finished your bead make another pass over the bead without the welding rods to blend the weld to insure it is all blended. You are done. Fill the tank and check for leaks. I usuall let the item set on a paper towel overnite to check if any gas leakes(its easy to spot on the paper towel). The trick is to get similar plastic, a shiny brittle type plastic will not work. You will save yourself a bunch of money and will have fixed it yourself. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Agree with geogrubb - it may look like crap but it will save you a few bucks. Harbor Freight Tools sells a plastic welding device that may give better results - see:

http://da.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=plastic+welder&Submit=Go 

It's $30 though - probably in the range of a new tank - but it might be a tool useful to those in small engine repair...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow jgj thats a nice looking tool. Stan will see I am not totaly crazy.
I use a old wood burner that was disguarded, it actually came with several tips that would be used in making wood burnings, pointed, leaves, wedge, star, I thing the tag said 9.99 on the box. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Geo, disgarded and free always beats $30 for likely the same end results! You'd just have to be careful and not get carried away with that wood burner and end up with scenes from the Sistine Chapel adorning your hedge trimmer


----------

